# bubble coral help



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

I noticed my white button coral started to brown, i googled this issue and saw it may be a lighting or nutrient issue. Just wondering if I could get some feedback on the matter. 
I currently do have some hair algae which i have tried to pluck away from a rock, as well as bubble algae which is centralized on a separate rock (which i also cleaned up recently). A 20% water change was done a couple days ago, and I plan on doing them weekly until i get rid of the algae. Equipment wise I have a gfo reactor going, I also have a carbon reactor which is idle because i need to get some bigger sized carbon for it. I normally run a skimmer, but its been over flowing the last week no matter the depth of water in the sump. 

My LED lights are set to the following:
white - 70%
blues - 60%
greens/ red - 15%

lights are on ramping up at 9:30am and finished ramping down at 10pm

my parameters based on a redsea test kit are:

ph 8.4
kh 8.5
nitrate 2ppm
nitrate 0 
ammonia o
calcium 480
phos 0.08
salinity 1.021

thanks for looking


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Assuming you are talking about bubble vs "button" coral?

Could be a small spike in your dissolved nitrogen (nutrient) levels causing the zooxanthelae numbers to rise.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

sorry its a button coral. i just realized i messed up the title. Should be button coral help


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Got a pic? Before/afters would be especially useful.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Here you go Albert. Sorry for shitty berry camera. There is no before picture, but it was pretty much all white with the gold/ yellow specs. Im running a gfo and carbon reactor now, and that seems to have fixed the hair algae and bubble algae issue *knocks on wood*, but yeah, not sure what to make of this..

thanks


----------

